# Need new gas springs for Harco press



## Starco (Apr 11, 2010)

We have a Harco press that needs new gas springs C16-01979. I saw the ones that Suspa sells, but they are like $95 a piece. Does anybody have any other ideas?


----------



## robtex (Aug 28, 2010)

maybe you should check out brown equipment.thats what harco changed into.im sure they would have them.as to the price i have no idea.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

from what we learned most heat press prices for parts are like i pods they are all the same price.. I could be wrong but that's what we find the case to be.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Starco said:


> We have a Harco press that needs new gas springs C16-01979. I saw the ones that Suspa sells, but they are like $95 a piece. Does anybody have any other ideas?


Lift Supports Systems | Hood | Window | Trunk | Hatch | Auto Parts By Lou

Use the "select extended lift" search box on left side of page, input your extended length, confirm the "compacted length" and mounting style....(ball or eye)

Our Hotronics heat press uses these....

Lift Supports

$95 each is.....well a rip off to put it mildly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

where were you two months ago ??


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> where were you two months ago ??


Sorry Carla....no one asked before.

To be totally honest you could take one of them off the press and drive down to your local auto parts store lay it on the counter and tell them you need two....when the pimpled face kid asks what they fit so he can put it in the computer, tell him the truth _Year, Make & Model _and watch the reaction. LOL....then ask for the manager and ask if he would be so kind as to just match it up with a new one.

It's the little things in life that makes an 'ol man smile!


----------



## HmsChris (Sep 4, 2010)

McMaster Carr has almost any hardware item you could ever want and most time it shows up the next day.


----------



## Starco (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks everybody for your replies. We did contact Brown Mfg. and they had them there for 35.00.


----------



## tinaoke (Aug 21, 2017)

Question - do you remember what the Force rating was for the gas spring - I am looking to order some but no sure what to do with this component.

Tina


----------



## RedDotStudios (Dec 30, 2020)

tinaoke said:


> Question - do you remember what the Force rating was for the gas spring - I am looking to order some but no sure what to do with this component.
> 
> Tina


----------



## RedDotStudios (Dec 30, 2020)

Anyone know the min/max pressure in lbs for this piston?


----------

